# numbers on chassis?



## monster (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guy's newbie here, i just got into restoring a 69 GTO Judge and once the chassis was pulled from under the car I found a set of numbers on the left rear wheel side of the chassis and was wondering if anyone can help and let me know if these should match the vin tag. thanks for your time..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The serial number (last 6 digits) on the frame should match the vin number's last 6 digits.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree: Driver's side top rear should have a sequence that is also present in the VIN.

Bear


----------



## monster (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks to both for your prompt response i apreciate it, but as I said my numbers are on the rear left side and on the side of the chassis not on top. again thanks for your time..


----------



## psullivan (Jan 1, 2013)

*Same Issue Here*

Hi,
I am also looking to decode some numbers. i found two sets of numbers on my frame behind drivers side as well. One number is a part number and i think the other should be a date code but i cant for the life of me figure out the code. I have a 65 GTO and the Frame Part number is 9780911 which makes sense but the date code, well i think it is a date code is 012144N2. Have you found any answers?

Phil


----------

